# Military mom asking for prayers.



## Missy (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello all. Some of you may no that both my kids are in the military. My son Cody is in the Army and is in Afghanistan and my daughter Cassie is in the Navy and deploys Monday for the Persian Gulf. Both my kids will not be home for the holidays. It is going to be hard on all of the family this Christmas. My son tells me that some of the guys hardly ever get a package, brakes my heart. I send extras for my son to share. If anyone would like to send a package pm me for the address. I am asking for prayers for my kids to come home safe. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Annieski (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Missy---Both of your "kids" as well as YOU are on my BIG Prayer list. My son, Ron, has been in Afghanistan, for a little over a month now[Marines--Artillary]. I find myself reading more posts than normal--just to keep my mind occupied. When I send a box--it has to have enough for 65 guys to share---so that includes Prayers for ALL, as well.
Please Thank both of your "Children" for Serving Our Country---and Thank You for doing such an OUTSTANDING JOB in raising them!
Semper Fi---Annie


----------



## abra (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in class council at my school and every year we send stuff to the troops and this year we also sent cards with the stuff  Thank you Cody and Cassie! Your all in my prayers!


----------



## Missy (Nov 28, 2010)

Annie, so you know first hand. Thanks for the prayers and I will pray for your son too. 

abra, that is a great thing that your school is doing. Thank you.


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 28, 2010)

in my prayers for their safe return and thank you to both of them for fighting for us


----------



## BethyB1022 (Nov 28, 2010)

Missy, your children and their peers will be in my prayers. I am so thankful for those in the armed services and all that they do.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sending up prayers right now!


----------



## bettinge (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very thankful to all who do/have served!


----------



## Angi (Nov 28, 2010)

They are in my prayers as well.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 28, 2010)

*hugs* You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. My best friend's boyfriend is in the Army and he is going to Afghanistan soon for approximately 7 months.
I don't know if other people would be willing to do this, but would it be okay if we sent items to you and then you could send them all together? I feel like if I sent one little box it would seem silly


----------



## alejandra92963 (Nov 28, 2010)

As a military wife, I am sending prayers for you and yours. We are army and my husband has done a tour in Afghanistan, one in Kuwait and his last one was Iraq. All of those in less than 6 years. 
 
I send boxes with no designated names to units (with a commanders permission) to be given to soldiers that haven't received a package for the holidays. I can appreciate the wonderful people who send them and want to be a part of this. If you would like I will also add your family, or anyone that knows of a soldier serving overseas, to our Prayer Team at the headquarters of Premier Designs (I'm a jeweler for them) if that is ok. PM me a name and a state and our dedicated staff will make sure there are PLENTY of prayers!!!

Everything will be fine don't worry!!


----------



## Isa (Nov 29, 2010)

They are in my prayers, and I thank them for what they are doing for us.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 30, 2010)

Hoping all will return home safely and our "leaders" will give a bit more thought to it before starting any new conflicts...unless they want to do the fighting themselves!


----------



## Missy (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. Several have pm me for the address. The guys love getting even a card. The guys also have an area that they put things to share with everyone. The main thing they are asking for right now is hand warmers. The temps at night are very cold and they are still living in tents because the first huts got blown down in a wind storm and the second ones collapsed do to poor construction (Afghan built) Thanks again for supporting the troops.


----------



## RianSeeking (Nov 30, 2010)

Please thank your children, husbands, friends for keeping my children safe.

We do boxes through the local elementary school, but I'd love to do more. 

Missy, if you can PM me an address to send a care package to my kiddos and I would love to fill a box.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you to all who serve. Thank you to the families of those who serve. Prayers will most definitely be sent up for all of you.


----------



## RV's mom (Dec 1, 2010)

2 of my nephews are in the service, prayer / meditation is a daily thing for us. For all members of our armed forces, my thanks for your service - past, present and future.

teri


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 1, 2010)

What do you think they would appreciate being sent the most? I know they're grateful for anything, but what are some of their favorites?


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 1, 2010)

i send my buddies overseas the following items....

deodorant
white socks
chocolate (wrapped in a freezer bag)
pictures from home and family and friends
video games and music cds
other really tasty treats-- slim jims, sunflower seeds, etc...
and a bunch more I can't remember


----------



## Annieski (Dec 1, 2010)

My son has told me they would enjoy ANYTHING- that doesn't look like--taste like--or smell like an MRE. There is a huge "mice"population[it's pretty cold-especially at night] so just please put food items in zip-lock bags. They don't get to shower, often[and then it is cold water] so "unsented" baby wipes is another big hit. Any kind of food[but no pork products]. Sugarless gum--packets of hot chocolate and instant oatmeal. And I guess the best for right now---hand and foot warmers! Be creative---I have sent packages of tortilla wraps--tuna in a packet--and cans of "Old Bay" seasoning---they were gone almost as soon as the box got opened. But to be honest--"just" a card or letter will make the day--Better.


----------



## terryo (Dec 1, 2010)

I pray every night and will continue to do so for all you wonderful families whose son's and daughters are away. I know you must spend many sleepless nights worrying about them. The sacrifices these young men and women make are so exceptional.


----------



## Missy (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am so proud of my kids and my long line of military family. The suggestions that others have given are great. Hand warmers are the number one item right now since the weather is getting cold and wipes are number 2. This Christmas will be hard on the troops, keep them all in your prayers.


----------



## Candy (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Missy. Well I just mailed a package to your son and asked him to either give it to someone who doesn't get one or share it with all. I put a letter inside for Cody so he knew who I was and when he speaks with you he could tell you if it arrived. We will keep them in our thoughts.  Thank you for starting this thread. Because of this I got to show my boys (Alexander 13 and Noah 11) how it's done and why we're doing it. Actually my other two boys (Lawrence 25 and Nathan 24) where into it too.


----------

